# 2021 Listening Project - Mar 1



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Bach
Sonata for Solo Violin, No. 2
Paul Galbraith, guitar (his own transcription)
Sergiu Luca, violin
Nathan Milstein, violin

This time I listened to Galbraith first, in an attempt to be able to listen with more "fresh" ears. And I did like this more than his Sonata No. 1. In particular I really enjoyed his Fuga. The Grave and the Andante were still too slow for my taste (though the Andante was still very pretty).

Between Milstein and Luca, I have a clear preference for Milstein on this one. Particularly in the slower movements (which seem difficult to play with great musicality), Milstein works better for me.


----------

